# Adobe Illustrator CS6 64bit Symbole in 3D einfügen



## solala123 (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
kann mir vielleicht einer beim Adobe Illustrator weiterhelfen?

Ich habe eine Kugel erstell und mochte mehrere Symbole darauf haben.
Mit einem ist das ja kein Problem aber wie bekomme ich ein 2 oder 3  Symbol darauf?

Danke 
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
wie hast du den das eine Symbol dadrauf gemacht.
Schau dir doch mal dieses Tutorial an:
http://www.tutorials.de/content/200-3d-weltkugel-illustrator.html
Du musst nur de nTeil mit dem Symbol entsprechend anpassen. man kann in Illustrator nämlich nur ein Symbol gleichzeitig auf eine Objekt mappen.

Grüße


----------



## solala123 (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo Jan,
Danke Dir für die Antwort, das hat mir schon weiter geholfen,
leider funktioniert dein Tutorial nicht. Wenn es geht schick mir eine kurze mail oder hier eine Nachricht.
(nur wenn du daran denken solltest, ist ja nicht lebenswichtig)
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Februar 2014)

Hi,
also das Tutorial funktioniert schon, du kannst rechts oben durch die Seiten des Tutorial durchschalten.
Das Video selbst hat leider keinen Ton da ich damals kein Mikrofon am Computer hatte.

Grüße


----------

